# Trestle barrels - water or sand?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen pics of old trestles with barrels. What's in them? Water? Sand? Seems like if it was water they would need constant refilling?

-Jim


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sand won't put out a fire on a trestle!!
So...if refill'n is needed..
..send out a water train..!

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, water, the idea being have a bucket next to it to put out embers that could create spot fires that might be generated by embers that fall out the gratings of the engine and land on top of the sleepers. But I am not sure how often this was done in practice, would trains stop and then walk the bridge during dry spells to make sure any embers were safely extinguished or did they rely on track crews to keep an eye on the bridges? There was a time when some large bridges had keepers, who would watch the bridges for troubles and signal any approaching trains if there was trouble, either by semaphore or telegraph.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Similarly, old mills & mines & etc. (before fire sprinkler systems) sometimes had catwalks on their roof ridges with water barrels parked on them. Here's a shot of barrels on both a trestle and the surface works of a mine.










The hi-res version is here: 
http://wnhpc.com/details/tbr0022/f

One other point, the barrel platforms could also serve the purpose of an escape alcove, if you couldn't get off the trestle in time. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Having water present you have some chance putting a fire out but unless you were there shortly after the fire started it wouldn't be much help at all.

Andrew


----------

